# Question about adding external hydraulics for loader, snow blower lift etc.



## amanda11270 (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a Bolens Iseki 1502 diesel, its sorta like a older kubota, has 3pt hitch, two speed PTO etc. I am looking to tap into the existing hydraulics to possibly put on a loader or power angle plow or lift for a snowblower, and the question I have is, does anyone know where I can tap into the hydraulics to do so. I dont see anything external for the 3 pt hitch, it looks like it is all encased in the upper part of the transmission. The only external hydraulic fittings I see are on the spin on type of hydraulic filter under the seat, from there it goes up to the cooler upfront then back. Is that where I can make my connection to install like a hydraulic valve, or is there another spot I may be missing, as I was saying the 3pts hydraulics I cannot see anywhere, there is also a raise/lower speed adjustment under the seat for the hitch though if that helps, unless there is a plug in a hole somewhere that needs removed then I can tap there. Thanks for any help.


----------

